# Synthroid Side Effects?



## Girlygirl90 (Jan 9, 2013)

I think I have it figured out- the problem I've been having... but is it a side effect of synthroid or hypo?

A few days after my dr. increased my synthroid from 25mcg to 50 mcg, I felt increased circulation in my feet and now my hands. They get super pink as does my scalp.

No pain or hot skin, but it happens in my feet when I stand too long or in the hot sun. Stops when I walk. The fingers, I just noticed were a bit red this morning and puffy.

The scalp- just the crown area but hair loss present still and pinker than normal.

These aren't raised rashes...this seems vascular- true blood circulation.

I read that red hands are a sign of HYPER, but this isn't red palms and soles...this is fingertips and tops of feet and scalp??? Any insight would be great!

I have no joint swelling or pain- this is just like an increased circulation thing that comes and goes all day.

Some of the literature says that Synthroid has no side-effects. Others say that heat sensitivity, etc is a side effect.

So confused. Thanks!!


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

You mentioned a fear of lupus in your other posting...have you had any tests on that front? It's probably time to look into a whole battery of other autoimmune issues tests, just to make sure. I'm interested in the idea that this could be increased blood flow, but I'm sort of surprised that the result would happen so quickly into the synthroid dose increase. Have you ever been on another brand? Just to see if it's a reaction to a filler? It's not that common, but to have a reaction so quickly to me doesn't indicate too much thyroid but could be a reaction to the filler. Just a thought.


----------

